# Roof Cleaning from Your Ladder



## Pressure Cleaning

I saw this video the other day seems like a roof cleaning product spray and rinse from ladder. Has anyone used this product? www.softwashsystems.com


----------



## aaron61

link is broken??


----------



## RCP

That reminds me, I saw this site earlier, look at the bottom, says not to trust contractors who leave the chemicals on the roof? I thought someone said that was ok?


----------



## aaron61

OOOHHHHH,Chris,he's in my neighborhood! 
Sometimes I rinse,sometimes I don't.I just bought a 125 gl.tank for a roof wash Monday. I'm suitin up again!!!!


----------



## RCP

aaron61 said:


> OOOHHHHH,Chris,he's in my neighborhood!
> Sometimes I rinse,sometimes I don't.I just bought a 125 gl.tank for a roof wash Monday. I'm suitin up again!!!!


He is also a member here, maybe he will chime in.

Just out of curiosity, why sometimes?


----------



## aaron61

Sometimes I just get a funny feeling from the customer that they aren't going to be satisfied until they see it sparkling.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

This is the correct link www.softwashsystems.com


----------



## straight_lines

There is for sure a market here that I am not taking advantage of. I have all the equipment to do this too so its extra stupid of me.

If you guys would be so kind as to tell me where you get your chemicals from I would appreciate it. Looking for the best price of course. 

I know you probably don't want to reveal your mixes for roofs, but if you did me ruv you rong time. If you don't want to post here please pm me.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

straight_lines said:


> There is for sure a market here that I am not taking advantage of. I have all the equipment to do this too so its extra stupid of me.
> 
> If you guys would be so kind as to tell me where you get your chemicals from I would appreciate it. Looking for the best price of course.
> 
> I know you probably don't want to reveal your mixes for roofs, but if you did me ruv you rong time. If you don't want to post here please pm me.


 http://www.softwashsystems.com/products.htm


----------



## PressurePros

Remove black streaks from a roof


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

Spray and rinse from ladder! I like that!


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

Ok from what I was told when using the bleach method, just keep area wet for 15 to 20min and the roof will be about 90% cleaner and let the rain do the rest. No need to rinse. Is this correct?


----------



## straight_lines

Dudes website is seriously broken. Only link that works is the home page.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

*Roof Cleaning*

Yea, not sure about the site.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

*Roof Cleaning*

I did some searching on the net yesterday and found good information on different roof cleaning methods. Some professional roof cleaners with the answers I needed to my questions. A little bit more research today and all should be good. :thumbup:


----------



## Ace Painting

If it's the softwash guy I'm thinking of his chemicle are not available. I ordered them months ago and they still have not received them.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

Ace Painting said:


> If it's the softwash guy I'm thinking of his chemicle are not available. I ordered them months ago and they still have not received them.


 What roof cleaning mix are you using now?


----------



## Bobbo

Pressure Cleaning said:


> Ok from what I was told when using the bleach method, just keep area wet for 15 to 20min and the roof will be about 90% cleaner and let the rain do the rest. No need to rinse. Is this correct?



When I'm killing the mildew on a roof I treat the area with a mixture of chlorine bleach and water with the mixture ratio depending on just how much mildew is present but usually a 1 to 1 mix with a bit less water added if the build up of mildew is heavy . I apply it with a pump sprayer or using the detergent delivery system on my power washer . I let it sit at least 20 minutes or more then power wash it on a low setting with a wide spray pattern so as not to get water up under the roof shingles ............. Ohhh and just a warning about doing this from a ladder , Be careful of setting up a ladder in wet areas where it may lose footing and slide out from under you !


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

I have a better understanding of our options for this kind of service since this post. I’m looking into different chemicals that some other roof cleaners are suggesting to add to the mix mentioned. Our goals are to provide a no walk, low to know pressure roof cleaning service. I can say we have years of experience in exterior surface cleaning and that’s why we have asked for others input into finding our best roof cleaning solution as we recognized the difficulties’ that can arise from such a service. Our organization completes research on each service we perform before providing it to the public as I think any professional business should. I appreciate those businesses that aren’t afraid to share their methods of success in cleaning roofs like you have.


----------



## Ace Painting

Pressure Cleaning said:


> What roof cleaning mix are you using now?


 Feel free to call me if you have any questions.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

Ace Painting said:


> Feel free to call me if you have any questions.


 Thanks


----------



## aaron61

It's crap


----------



## PressurePros

Aaron, how about that fiasco??


----------



## Ace Painting

I'm assuming you are talking about delux/AC.


----------



## PressurePros

You assume correctly.


----------



## aaron61

WOW!!! What a mess


----------



## aaron61

Don't drink the Kool Aid


----------



## PressurePros

aaron61 said:


> Don't drink the Kool Aid


Its not allowed on my diet ;-)


----------



## Contractor Jeff

There are more than a few companies that have formulated some common commercial chemicals into a brew that will clean anything. None that I've used are the magic potion. That house in the video had mild build up, not heavy. The same with roofs, some are mildy coated with algae, mildew, others need downright water blasting (chemical brews surely help, but there are many).


----------



## PressurePros

Contractor Jeff said:


> There are more than a few companies that have formulated some common commercial chemicals into a brew that will clean anything. None that I've used are the magic potion. That house in the video had mild build up, not heavy. The same with roofs, some are mildy coated with algae, mildew, others need downright water blasting (chemical brews surely help, but there are many).


Jeff, you just have to find the right combination of chems but you are right, there is no panacea chemical. Lots of trial and error to get it right.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning

aaron61 said:


> It's crap


 I'm guessing you used this guys product and was unhappy with it. Can you tell us why it's crap?


----------



## Ultimate

What did I miss? Sounds like something good.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

RCP said:


> That reminds me, I saw this site earlier, look at the bottom, says not to trust contractors who leave the chemicals on the roof? I thought someone said that was ok?


We share the same aoo with them. I have never run into a problem with them and we have passed jobs back and forth over the years. 

Most, if not all roof cleaners I network with use 3-4% sodium hypo and leave it on the roof top.

I think what your read on his site is just another form of advertising....


----------



## Roof Cleaning

Pressure Cleaning said:


> I'm guessing you used this guys product and was unhappy with it. Can you tell us why it's crap?


They used to run Mallard Roof Cleaning. The largest most successful roof cleaning company out of central FL. I have competed against his salesmen on many occasions and they are top shelf. He no longer (as far as I know) runs a cleaning service and has started a small business owners consulting firm.
I can't say enough good things about him. The real deal.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

I love the topic.
We always try to clean from a ladder or a strategic spot on the roof.
I'm working on putting together a safety program for my company and we will be tied down on all jobs we get on the roof very soon.
Every employee I have had including myself has fallen off of the roof.

Here is a recent steep roof we cleaned from the ladder.


----------



## Ace Painting

Every employee including yourself have fallen off a roof?


----------



## straight_lines

LOL I didn't catch that. I can gladly say I have never fallen off a roof.:blink:


----------



## vermontpainter

I think it would be wicked cool to be on the downhill side of a little naoh stream on a ladder. I'd wear my space suit.


----------



## aaron61

Roof Cleaning said:


> I love the topic.
> We always try to clean from a ladder or a strategic spot on the roof.
> I'm working on putting together a safety program for my company and we will be tied down on all jobs we get on the roof very soon.
> Every employee I have had including myself has fallen off of the roof.
> 
> Here is a recent steep roof we cleaned from the ladder.


Maybe you should invest in AC's vent pipe harness system?


----------



## PressurePros

I hear he is working on anti fall levitation suits. I haven't seen the prototype yet but there are sensors in the special boots that when they detect open air under both feet, instantaneously trigger a helium tank you wear strapped to your back. The tank fills your chem suit and you float safely to the ground.


----------



## TJ Paint

Roof Cleaning said:


> I love the topic.
> 
> 
> Every employee I have had including myself has fallen off of the roof.


Has your insurance company upped its premiums after your whole crew fell off the roof? Did you need to hire new people after that? Thanks for reminding me to shop for self-employment disability ins.


----------



## RCP

I guess you guys are thankful the new OHSA rules don't apply, that would be a PITA!


----------



## Roof Cleaning

Nothing but scrapes and bruises thank god!

Get on a ladder or a roof enough and it will happen.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

I'm assuming everyone here uses a harness when on a roof-top?


----------



## TJ Paint

Roof Cleaning said:


> I'm assuming everyone here uses a harness when on a roof-top?


ah, I would if I was standing on slick, sharp-sloped surfaces created by water and pressure and surfactants...


----------



## Roof Cleaning

You are right. And that is why I am trying to improve and using protection.

It is easy to get complacent, when working every day in that setting. Thanks for the help TJ.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

aaron61 said:


> Maybe you should invest in AC's vent pipe harness system?


It does look like a good quick system?

Do you have one? What system do you use and how much was it?


----------



## Roof Cleaning

PressurePros said:


> I hear he is working on anti fall levitation suits. I haven't seen the prototype yet but there are sensors in the special boots that when they detect open air under both feet, instantaneously trigger a helium tank you wear strapped to your back. The tank fills your chem suit and you float safely to the ground.


haha whats up Ken...

It is motivating to hear someone advocate safety though and not the same bs. 

All these years doing this stuff I'm lucky and so are 99.9% of the roof cleaners in my area.


----------

